# Question about Wyndham Sea Gardens



## Grand Vic (Apr 4, 2008)

Can anyone tell me about this resort?  From what I can find online, we would fly into Ft. Lauderdale, is that right?  Would we then have to rent a car or does the resort provide transportation?  Thanks!

Grand Vic


----------



## mshatty (Apr 4, 2008)

Here's a link to a web page for Sea Gardens that should provide you with more information.

http://seagardens.com/home/


----------



## Grand Vic (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Mike. Very helpful info.  I noticed you are a Wyndham owner.  Do you own there or have you ever been there?  I would really like to hear first hand from someone who has, because websites can sometimes only show the "best" of places.  We have never been to Florida, so it would be uncharted territory for us.  Thanks again!

Vicky


----------



## mshatty (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Vicky,

I am an owner in the Waterfalls section but I have not been there yet.  I wish that I could give you more information than the website link, but that's all I got.


----------



## Grand Vic (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone else know the Sea Garden?


----------



## lprstn (Apr 4, 2008)

I have stayed there and loved it!  However I must warn you, the only rooms that are on the beach are the studios ... and they are kinda strange and outdated.  We stayed in those 2 times - which we are pretty easy to please so it wasn't a problem to us - then we moved to a 2 bedroom which was gorgeous, but not on the beach.  The resort is next to Houston's a great restaurant that is on the water.  Also, the resort is on 2 sides of the street, with a sign that is not very imposing.  On a scale to 1 to 10, I'd give it a 7.5 as its an older resort, cozy and quaint, but still nice and clean. You will need a car to get around the area.


----------



## donnaval (Apr 5, 2008)

We really enjoyed Sea Gardens--so much so that we have subsequently purchased a fixed week (resale of course)!  There are five distinct areas--as mentioned, the studio units on the ocean side of the road, and then on the other side is the Cabanas section (converted motel units), Waterfalls (very nice!) Ocean Palms (newer high-rise, also very nice, where we bought) and off to the side, the Key West units.  There are four pools and three hot tubs.  They have one of the best and most fun activity programs we have ever experienced .  If you have a choice of units, I would avoid the Cabanas- they have been nicely renovated inside but still, it's a motel conversion where they combined two rooms into one unit.  I understand they have substantially rehabbed the Cabanas after Hurricane Wilma (our stay was right before the hurricane hit).  We stayed in a Cabanas unit and enjoyed it but our friends' unit at Waterfalls was much nicer.  

When we pulled up to the Sea Gardens the first time we were sure we were going to hate it--very dated entrance, and it just looks like a faded old motel at the front.  But once you walk through the entrance area, the pool and waterfalls landscaping backed by the Ocean Palms building gives you a nice resort feeling.

As mentioned, the studio units are the only ones with an ocean view.  You have to cross the road to get from the other buildings to the beach. 

The resort isn't far from Fort Lauderdale airport.  We rented a car and were glad we did because we liked driving around.  We did meet some folks there who had taken a taxi from the airport (it's not that far) and were using the local bus system for transportation.  We prefer the convenience of a car and there is ample free parking.  If you don't like to drive you can still enjoy a lot of things directly through the resort--at the time we were there they offered airboat tours of the Everglades, a party cruise and many other activities where transportation was included (all for a fee of course).  

There is a small cafe-type restaurant with limited hours onsite, and tons of restaurants in the area.  Lots of options for delivery if you don't want to drive.  They provided some really helpful restaurant guides when you check-in -- or I should say after you check-in and endure the bogus parking pass run-around where they try to sign you up for a "tour" or "update."  One of the restaurants we found in the guide was called Catfish Dewey's- we had a great all-you-can-eat crablegs meal there!

You'll have a great time at Sea Gardens.


----------



## jercal10 (Apr 5, 2008)

We've stayed there many times, although we prefer Royal Vista.  They only units I would stay in are in the tower ( Royal palms0 in the back. It's a 1 block watch to the beach, but you have your own pool near units.


----------



## marsha77 (Apr 6, 2008)

We stayed there in July 2006 - in the Ocean Palms section, which I thought was very nice.  Sea Garden has a beautiful garden down the middle with a water fall - I just loved it!

Marsha


----------



## abbekit (Apr 6, 2008)

Are *all* the studios on the beach?  I'm looking at this in the RCI Extra Vacations and the price is right for the studios but I would like to be sure I get a beachside unit.


----------



## mshatty (Apr 6, 2008)

abbekit said:


> Are *all* the studios on the beach?  I'm looking at this in the RCI Extra Vacations and the price is right for the studios but I would like to be sure I get a beachside unit.



Simple answer, no.  There are studio units in the Waterfalls section and Cabana sections.  You might want to look at the link to Sea Gardens in post #2 in this thread.  It has pictures of the various studios at Sea Gardens.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 6, 2008)

mshatty said:


> Simple answer, no.  There are studio units in the Waterfalls section and Cabana sections.  You might want to look at the link to Sea Gardens in post #2 in this thread.  It has pictures of the various studios at Sea Gardens.



Thanks, somehow I just breezed past that link without noticing.  

If the RCI listing has both Studio units (full kitchen) and Hotel units (partial kitchen) which area do you think the Studios would be in?

I'm guessing that the Hotel units are the B side lockoffs with the "pullman kitchen" listed on the Sea Gardens website.  And that the Studio units are in the Ocean View building since none of the other buildings specifically list having Studios.


----------



## mshatty (Apr 6, 2008)

abbekit said:


> Thanks, somehow I just breezed past that link without noticing.
> 
> If the RCI listing has both Studio units (full kitchen) and Hotel units (partial kitchen) which area do you think the Studios would be in?
> 
> I'm guessing that the Hotel units are the B side lockoffs with the "pullman kitchen" listed on the Sea Gardens website.  And that the Studio units are in the Ocean View building since none of the other buildings specifically list having Studios.




Acccording to Wyndham's directory describing the studio units:

Studio B is a 2/2, partial kitchen
Studio/Studio Deluxe is a 4/2, full kitchen

The POA sections show these type units:

Ocean View=Studio Deluxe
Key West, Waterfalls and Cabana=Studio-B and Studio/Studio Deluxe

Ocean Palms (high rise) only has 1 and 2BRs.

So the partial kitchen is a Studio B and could be in one of three sections, Key West, Waterfalls or Cabana.


----------



## Grand Vic (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that responded.  Now if I can get vacationnow to respond in the "rentals offered" section, we may have a deal!

Vicky


----------



## retiredteach (Apr 8, 2008)

*Sea Gardens Owner*

Have returned from Sea Gardens  on March 22 and we are owners of a 1 Bedroom Cabana Unit.  It is a lovely unit for a couple or with one child.  The kitchen is small but has everything you need- dishwasher, full size stove and sink and lots of dishes. It has a table for 4 in the dining area and a pullout sofa in the living room.  There are two bathrooms.  One off the living room has a large shower, toilet and sink.  The one off the master bedroom is just a two-piece(toilet and sink) but there is a two person jacuzzi tub in the master bedroom.  It is a large bedroom with another table with two chairs and lots of storage space.  We bought this fixed week on the secondary market and love it.  The grounds at Sea Gardens are beautiful.  The pools are warm and there are lots of planned activities around the Tiki Bar. It is only a short walk across the road to the ocean and there is a pool over there but it is cold in the winter.  Might be warm in the summer.  It is located near lots of good shopping and restaurants and about 25 minutes from the Ft Lauderdale Airport.  We always have our car but a car would definitely enhance your ability to see the area.  Just north on A1A there is a beautiful drive- called the Hillsboro Mile, where you can view million dollar mansions and boats.  Lots of great restaurants within a 15 minute drive.  We love Pompano Beach and I'm sure you would love it too.


----------

